# OZ Phrag besseae "Oval"



## JC94030 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi,
The best blooms are coming as the weather gets cooler. I just got this plant from Orchid Zone. I call it Phrag besseae "Oval". [pardon my lack of imagination]
Anyway, the shape is quite something. The color is accurate also -- very intense. I have to decide what to do with the pollen.
It is just opening, so I will post the dimensions when it hits its full size.
I am also waiting for the next bud as the petal tips are a little damaged.
JC


----------



## Jorch (Oct 10, 2007)

wow! amazing besseae! thanks for sharing


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 10, 2007)

It's fantastic. I love both the shape and intense color. It's great.:smitten:


----------



## Bolero (Oct 10, 2007)

That looks amazing and not just the colour.......it's a great flower.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 10, 2007)

:drool:something else!:clap:


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 10, 2007)

That is very nice and oval


----------



## Hien (Oct 10, 2007)

It is so full.
Is it the angle of the photo, for some reason the right petal looks bigger than the left?


----------



## Ernie (Oct 10, 2007)

Holly S! 

-Ernie


----------



## CodPaph (Oct 10, 2007)

My micron closed short circuit because I was dribbling in the keyboard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am amazement Without words


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi John, good acquisition; but maybe it should be called 'Round'! I'm just wondering, thsi plant obviously is branching. Is besseae a branching plant or is this a mix w/ dalessandroi?


----------



## JC94030 (Oct 10, 2007)

Regarding branching, Terry has been selecting for branching on all his Phrag breeding so it just may be a trait that is enhanced. I don't think there was ever any intentional mingling of dalessandroi. Also when the plants get large they tend to throw out side branches.
JC


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2007)

Hmmm? I've noticed some vendors quoting that besseae are branching but mostly I thought they're single bloomers. If that's something that being bred into the species and hybrids it's good. [If not true to nature.]


----------



## JC94030 (Oct 10, 2007)

I agree that it is not a normal trait of besseae. And branching the besseae that I have seen means 2-3 flowers open together. (not like a dalle...) On some of the hybrids, there is a lot of branching.
JC


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 10, 2007)

That doesn't look like branching, just standard besseae sequential blooming.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2007)

NYEric said:


> they're single bloomers





kentuckiense said:


> just standard besseae sequential blooming.


 
Now I'm going to have to look up the taxological description.


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 10, 2007)

Look at 'Cow Hollow II' at the top right of Chuck's page: http://www.flasksbychuckacker.com/

You'll see it has more buds coming. Not branching, just sequential blooming.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2007)

Cow's Hollow II is gen5 besseae, right!?


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 10, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Cow's Hollow II is gen5 besseae, right!?



Uh, no. I was under the impression it was either wild collected or gen 1.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2007)

Interesting; does anyone know? I thought all Ackers', OZ, etc. besseae releases now are line bred.


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 10, 2007)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=954&highlight=hollow&page=5

Scroll down to Lien's post. 'Cow Hollow II' is wild.

besseaes are sequential bloomers.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2007)

OK I stand enlightened; however I still need to look into the taxology because some I have are single blooming and others not.


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 10, 2007)

NYEric said:


> OK I stand enlightened; however I still need to look into the taxology because some I have are single blooming and others not.



Whether or not they have single blooms or bloom sequentially is, no doubt, culture related. Happy plants = more blooms. I don't think that is a genetically stable trait. Some individuals may be more prone to single blooms, but I don't think anything is concrete.


----------



## Corbin (Oct 10, 2007)

Its still very nice!


----------



## paphioland (Oct 10, 2007)

cow H from Acker is wild. It def doesn't look line bred with today's standards due to the OZ crosses


----------



## e-spice (Oct 11, 2007)

That's insane!

e-spice


----------

